# Detroit News article - thoughts?



## sassandre (Apr 20, 2002)

Hi,
I found this article this morning on the Detroit News website:
http://detnews.com/apps/pbcs.d...UTO01
They beat the Q7 up pretty bad, basically saying not worth the price, get a BMW or a MB instead.
What do you guys think?
thanx.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: Detroit News article - thoughts? (sassandre)*

Ouch!
They sure did beat it up pretty bad. Then again, these two reviewers tend to skew to the 'middle America' set that are happier in their Trailblazers and Explorers.
It's also one of the first reviews of the MMI system that almost (almost!) preferred BMW's iDrive system. I've never found MMI to be overly complicated or require lots of time with my eyes off the road.
Long story short: these reviewers don't much care for technology heavy cars. Have they actually been in the new MBs or Bimmers?


----------



## AudiMechanic (Nov 28, 2005)

I drive is retarted. End of story.


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (AudiMechanic)*

Ouch is right.
The seats I find small (Touareg seats are huge) and all rows of seating are more confined than I expected, but this is sorta the norm for Audis. Can't really fit in the A3, so bought the GTI - low roof wasn't in the cards for me. Seems more manufacturers are doing this, and it's driving me nuts.


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (sirAQUAMAN64)*

Thats BS....the Q7 is amazing...great valued truck with alot of new features that are NOT offered in the X5,M-class,even the new GL from MB...this truck stacks up more with the competition of a Range Rover/Range Rover sport,and the GL as a close competition...when it comes to price yes I do think its a litte overboard and should be priced almost 10g's lower...but thats just me haha







But again its an Audi so you know your not buying a Kia http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*

they are idiots. I sold VW's and spent lots of time in the Touareg. I now sell Audi's and have spent lots of time in the Q7.
The middle row of seats in the Q7 kills the VW/Porsche. You can slide the seat back and forth, you can recline it 15 degrees giving you that head room that they complained about plus another few inches of leg room.
Audi says the rear seat is there mostly for cargo space and would be folded down. and speaking of folding the seats down, there is 1 if not 2 ways to fold the middle row flat and only requires one hand to do it. the 3rd row headrests have to be put down first but that is easy enough and one latch is required to fold each down.
These reviewers never ever seem to 1) read the owners manuals and 2)have a proper delivery of the vehicle by an Audi specialist.
Do those 2 simple things, or even one of them, and their complaints would be far less.
and the Q7 being less expensive than the X5 4.6? and the Benz GL it would be foolish to go waste your money on those vehicles, especially since the X5 is old technology.
Not to mention the quality of the BMW and Benz have fallen way down and are now below Audi.


----------



## Ergo (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: Detroit News article - thoughts? (Travis Grundke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travis Grundke* »_Ouch!
They sure did beat it up pretty bad. *Then again, these two reviewers tend to skew to the 'middle America' set that are happier in their Trailblazers and Explorers.*
It's also one of the first reviews of the MMI system that almost (almost!) preferred BMW's iDrive system. I've never found MMI to be overly complicated or require lots of time with my eyes off the road.
Long story short: these reviewers don't much care for technology heavy cars. Have they actually been in the new MBs or Bimmers?


Actually she owns a Lexus ES300 (and panned the new ES350!). I won't defend them in general, but you should realize they are car drivers... 
He obviously liked it "_I love the twin-cam 4.2-liter V-8, which makes 350 horsepower and feels exceptionally strong in this vehicle. The six-speed Tiptronic transmission is also smooth and easy to operate. I'm even impressed with the cabin which, while not as appealing or attractive as the cockpit of the Touareg, is still quite tasteful, with real wood and nickel-finish metal trim. And the Q7 also rides and handles more like a sport sedan than a traditional SUV._"
Bang for the buck, there are more sensible choices I suppose.


----------

